# Exporting environment



## sossego (Apr 7, 2012)

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=89377+0+archive/2008/freebsd-java/20080203.freebsd-java

I have SSH set up to log into the iMac running Debian. The assumption is that the script is run on the iMac and it is exported to the QuickSilver.
Is the SSH setup right? PMac to iMac? Also assume that the script is run on the iMac and I am running a simple SSH user@. Is it $EXPORTED_ENV to $WORKING_DIRECTORY or $EXPORTED_ENVIRONMENT

```
ln -s
```
$USER_BINARY_PATHS?


----------

